# VT: Plans for more colors support



## mbocian (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi everyone!
This is my first thread on this forum (I come from Poland, sorry for eventual mistakes in English). Is there any plans to support more than very few colors (at this moment) in VT terminal? I really enjoy it, especially better KMS support, and I can't imagine back to syscons. I am thinking about something like Linux framebuffer device, which supports more colors (even more than 256), images (e.g. Tux at top while booting up).

Thanks for replies,
mbocian.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2015)

The new vt(4) is still very much a work-in-progress. Have a look: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## beastDemian (Jul 28, 2015)

Regarding the boot screen images, someone made something similar, but with beasties/orbs. 
It got commited not long ago ( https://reviews.freebsd.org/D2181 ).


----------

